# CHROME and DRESS up on the GT-5000



## SAM SAMSRAM (Apr 20, 2004)

Hi to all on the TRACTOR FORUM.
My name is SAM" SAMSRAM" and I had a bit of a problem getting on the "TRACTOR FORUM" but with the great help from( JOHN SIMPLE JOHN and ANDY)I got back on without anymore problem, Just want to say THANK YOU TO YOU BOTH.
I spoke with John a number of times about some "CHROME and other DRESS UP stuff I have done to my new GT- 5000 and to the other attachment's. I told him I will be getting some pictures on the FORUM soon and John also told me if I had any problem just to forward the pic on to him and he would post them. I will try and get to it have just a few more things to do. I know we have them to do work but I really enjoy doing thing's to make them just a bit nicer etc. I have now about 30 hours on the new toy and have not had any problem to speak of, the sleeve hitch was just because I goofed. John also said to send any pictures in of my 2000 Ram (lot's of chrome and some 50 lights) and my wife's 1969 MUSTANG total redone with also a lot of chrome/power. Do not mean to bore everyone just wanted to say I also would enjoy seeing other TRACTOR'S that have been fixed some what like Willie's and others. 
So being that I am somewhat new to the FORUM is there any one page or place to show and look at other picture's? Any help at all Thank's to all that have given some great input to the FORUM.
SAM?SAMSRAM


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

hi again sam.. 

you may want to post picks on the 'restoration garage' thread for the mustang..

also there is a trucks and trailers thread.. 

plus we have off topic and general discussion threads you can post away... 

welcome, glad to see you made it 'on' finally...


sj


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

Welcome, SJ is the chrome king, he has to post his pictures every chance he gets, I am suprised he didn't post them here!!!! 

Again welcome, it is a cool place to share information and give or get a little grief!!! Sorry SJ, I had to take the shot!


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Stewart _
> *Welcome, SJ is the chrome king, he has to post his pictures every chance he gets, I am suprised he didn't post them here!!!!
> 
> *



Stew... I have no idea what you are talking about at all...actually i am quite offended..


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

ok Stew.. couldnt help myself...


<img src=http://www.apartofme.com/images/Mvc-225x.jpg>


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

See Sam I knew he couldn't resist! The only bad thing is it is an orange tractor. Welcome aboard, we look forward to hearing form you and seeing the mustang pics when you get time!:cheers:


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

If my chrome hub caps would ever come in ill have to post mine too


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

and the dodge ram with 50 lights on it!!!! must look something like this...


concert


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

I thought this was the Craftsman board how did a Simplicity picture get in here


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jodyand _
> *I thought this was the Craftsman board how did a Simplicity picture get in here *


its horrible.. those damned orange tractor pictures show up everywhere no matter what the topic.... we have to put a stop to it...

:furious:


<img src=http://www.apartofme.com/Gif%20Files/Orange_tractor.gif>


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

bye bye john Bye Bye


----------



## Ernie (Mar 18, 2004)

Now you guys have done it... I think I may talk to the local street rod club and see if they would be interested in having a class in the garden tractor street hot tractors at their next show.....:furious: :furious: :lmao: :lmao: eace:


PS welcome to tractorforum Sam. Glad to have you aboard...


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ernieg _
> *Now you guys have done it... I think I may talk to the local street rod club and see if they would be interested in having a class in the garden tractor street hot tractors at their next show.....:furious: :furious: :lmao: :lmao: eace: *


:furious: :furious: I can see it now......tractors lined up on each side of the street with tweeked out sound systems in them:furious: :furious:


----------



## Ernie (Mar 18, 2004)

Just imagine street slicks 15" tall and skinny front (wheel barrow tire) with CHROME side pipes and those flashing neon lights to move with the beat the new stereo :furious: :furious: :furious: :furious: :furious: :furious: :furious: 

God that all most made me think it could be a reality program for old rodders.....:furious: :furious:


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ernieg _
> *Just imagine street slicks 15" tall and skinny front (wheel barrow tire) with CHROME side pipes and those flashing neon lights to move with the beat the new stereo :furious: :furious: :furious: :furious: :furious: :furious: :furious:
> 
> God that all most made me think it could be a reality program for old rodders.....:furious: :furious: *



Hey Ernieg you can get ahold of this guy he has a nice looking hotrod tractor.

<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=37983>


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Heres a real tractor thats a bad a$$

<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=37988>


----------



## Ernie (Mar 18, 2004)

Wow. Just like to have the money that it took for the conversion of that AC. Hooooo boy, that a sleeper street tractor. I'm not sure about that cub though, it might be bad but in the tractor world I think that the Allis has an edge...:driving: :driving: :driving:


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jodyand _
> *Heres a real tractor thats a bad a$$
> 
> <img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=37988> *


Is that one of Termy's???


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Noooo its not green and yellow.:furious:


----------



## Ernie (Mar 18, 2004)

Jody, that could be green and yellow if ya wanted:furious: :furious:


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

I'd like to be there watching as they turned the crank on that high compression v-8....we'd be watching someones arm being torn off:lmao: :lmao:


----------



## Ernie (Mar 18, 2004)

Better yet, I want to see it pull a 3 bottom.......#[email protected]$: is what you would hear if you asked to drive it.. Shame its for show, hell it would be fun cruising Woodward aye Argee???:lmao: :lmao: :lmao:


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ernieg _
> * Shame its for show, hell it would be fun cruising Woodward aye Argee???:lmao: :lmao: :lmao: *


Digging up the pavement with the lugs at every light on a hot summers night.....no it doesn't get any better than that!:lmao:


----------



## SAM SAMSRAM (Apr 20, 2004)

*HELP WITH PICTURES*

ANYONE HELP ME OUT ON HOW TO SEND THE "CHROME DRESS UP PICTURES I SPOKE ABOUT "?????? CAN NOT SEEM TO GET THEM TO WORK. THANKS SAM SAMSRAM


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Sam are you trying to attach them if so DONOT click on preview just click on submit.


----------



## SAM SAMSRAM (Apr 20, 2004)

*Pictures*

We received your reply and are going to give it a try with this message. This picture really doesn't show the chrome and pinstriping very well. Some have said it's a very patriotic tractor with the red, white, & blue pinstriping. We're just learning about the digital camera, posting pictures, and this darn computer. Thanks for the help!


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

Sam that looks about 1/2 right.


----------



## SAM SAMSRAM (Apr 20, 2004)

*Half wrong or what ?*

Now that is the same thing my wife told me " SAM YOU ARE HALF WRONG ". Well I am gonna have some lunch and then I will only be HALF FULL and maybe I can do a better job.
What do you think maybe change my name to HALF and HALF ??They say that the chrome was only have price
SAM and JEANNIE
????????????????????HALF?????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

You ll get it takes a little practice from what i can see looks good.:thumbsup:


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

Sam...
I meant that only the top 1/2 of the picture loads


----------



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jodyand _
> *Heres a real tractor thats a bad a$$
> 
> <img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=37988> *


Bet that thing will do at least 40 acres an hour!


----------

